# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Help!: Incorrect page size or paper style error on print!

## TravisZA

Hi, I've customised the invoice template to include our company logo.

I've also set the printer to PrimoPDF as I want to print my invoices to PDF rather than a physical printer.

This used to work fine but recently every time I try and print I get an error "Incorrect page size or paper style".....can anyone help? Its highly frustrating.

I even get this error when trying to print to screen

----------


## Neville Bailey

I assume you are using Pastel?

Pastel prints documents with A4 as the paper size (whether to screen or to actual printer), so you need to check the Printer Properties of your printer driver and change it from (most likely) Letter size to A4 size. Depending on the particular printer driver, there may be more than one spot in the printer driver properties that you need to change to A4.

Once you have done that, open the company in Pastel and refresh the printer selection under File...Printer/Fonts Setup.

----------


## TravisZA

Hi Neville.

Thanks for the help. Correct it was Pastel, and yeah for some reason computer decided by itself to change page size to letter. Strange.

----------


## Colene

Hi

I am new to this forum.  I have a similar issue and don't know Sage Evolution well enough to really know where to get the settings right.  In the control panel the page size is set to Custom - which is the correct size.

However, when I want to print i.e. statements it keeps changing the page size back to "envelope".  Where in Sage Evolution can I find the setting that will let Sage keep it permanently on the "Custom" page size?  I have to change it each and every time or else it prints it on the wrong page size and it wastes paper.

I will really appreciate your advice.

----------

